# HRBT Thursday



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Six o'clock at Willoughby Spit. Fish the bottom of the ebb until dark then the top of the flood after the lights come on. Give a call if interested: 289-5136.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ric, I'm loaded and ready. See you after work.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

To all that were out there last night and to those that wanted to go but didn't, I had a great time. 12-15 Yakers all over the south end of the HRBT was an impressive sight. I actually caught the first fish on the Yak, a 18-19" Flattie and a 1 1/2 - 2lb. Croaker that took a Purple-deamon Mirrolure.  I also saw a lot of Striper and Shad caught but not by me. 

Good to be out with an experienced group 
(I believe most or all were TKAA members) it sure eliminates the "fear factor". Looking forward to the next outing and some more lessons learned. I've got all kinds of rigging ideas for the Yak now!! Thanks to all the veterans that don't mind putting up with the rookies and showing us the ropes.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

It was an incredible night, nice to see the fish where they are supposed to be doing what they are supposed to do. I got an 18 inch bluefish and some shad. When the lights came on we worked the lightline to the island sight casting to stripers. It was awesome and should just get better. That flounder sure was pretty. Croaker on a MirrOlure, gotta love that. 

Ric


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man... sounds great guys... picture of you guys being out would be awesome to look at. Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I saw you guys coming across the tunnel last night. Looked down and thought, "Geez, kayaking is getting popular..."


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Those purple MirroLures are a good bait.... At night, the Trout seem to love 'em....... My wife likes to use them too, although it's because she thinks they're 'pretty'(LOL)  
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea, arent you glad you started a forum here?


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

sand flea may have to get a yak.


----------

